# Physical recovery after bfn



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Has anyone struggled to recover physically?
I've just had my 4th icsi & BFN. This has been the most painful tx todate. The egg collection left me in agony for days. I had to get my dh to sit with me the following day as I thought I was going to pass out. Even the ET was painful. My 2ww was fine. AF started Friday 11dpt and I have been in a lot of pain since. If this had been my first experience of tx I would have thought well that's just how it is but I have never felt this much discomfort before at any stage of the process. I know the lining has been built up and a heavy af is likely but even so. Yesterday I couldn't really walk upright, it is slightly better today. The bloating which had disappeared on the 2ww has returned with a vengance and I look like a barrel from my ribcage down.I also have ibs type symptoms.
I'm probably being a bit of a drama queen but I can't help wondering if there is something wrong. The risks associated  with tx are really only an issue if there is a pregnancy ie ohss , ectopic etc aren't they?
Any thoughts guys? I hate ringing them, especially if they just tell me it's af pain. I will ring if there is no improvement though.

.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi hun, how are you today ? i would give the clinic a ring as it's better to be safe than sorry 

pam xx


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Pam, I'd have something hanging off me before I'd ring them  
on the mend anyway


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

You can get OHSS even if you're not pg hun - and it can be quite dangerous if you don't get it checked out.

i would recommend giving your clinic a ring anyway.

Sorry to hear about your bfn hun.


----------

